# Angeln um Fehmarn   Hotspots



## Tealy (23. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen! 
Wer weiss gute Stellen rund um Fehmarn, die man im Februar ansteuern sollte. Zielfisch ist der Dorsch natürlich. Mir ist schon die Tonnen Staberhukk bekannt und die Ostküste von Fehmarn wenn der Wind auch von Osten kommt.

Hat sonst noch jemand gute Stellen? Gerne auch GPS Daten.
Vielen Dank schonmal an jeden der mir den Weg zum schönen Dorsch verhilft.  #6

Wir starten mit einem Boot von Burg auf Fehmarn aus.
Geschwindigkeit je nach Seegang ca. 15kn.

Gruß und Petri Heil!


----------



## onyx134 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln um Fehmarn   Hotspots*

Da gibt's erstklassige Daten von der der rapsbande mit GPS Daten und Beschreibung der stellen.
Kostet 12,95€ meiner Meinung nach. Ich hatte so einen mal fuer die Insel Als. Die stellen waren richtig gut und auch perfekt erklärt.
Schaust du hier:
http://www.amazon.de/Angelführer-Meerforellenangeln-Brandungsangeln-Extrateil-Bootsangeln/dp/3937868011/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1327310290&sr=8-2


----------



## Pedder (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln um Fehmarn   Hotspots*

Kann mir jemand etwas über den Kutter "LangelandI" sagen. Wollen im Febr. ´ne Tour machen. Habe in den letzten Jahren immer mal wieder `ne Tour von Heiligen Hafen und von Fehmarn gestartet, ohne aber den richtigen Erfolg zu haben.


----------



## mxchxhl (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln um Fehmarn   Hotspots*



Tealy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Wer weiss gute Stellen rund um Fehmarn
> 
> Hat sonst noch jemand gute Stellen? Gerne auch GPS Daten.
> Vielen Dank schonmal an jeden der mir den Weg zum schönen Dorsch verhilft.  #6!



moin, angeln hat auch viel mit eigenen erfahrungen und vor allem erfahrungen machen zu tun!
ich glaube kaum das dir irgendwer seine hotspots und vor allem nicht mit genauen gps daten nennt!
mach deine erfahrungen doch einfach selbst und beschäftige dich mal sekbst mit dem thema,dem gewässer etc...
is nicht böse gemeint aber es nervt mich wenn sich so einige hier sich das so einfach machen und von anderen evtl. selbst schwer erkundeten hotspots die daten holen wollen! machs dir nicht so einfach, sonst kannst auch mit der rute zum markt gehen und ziehst dir deinen fisch vonner theke, is genauso einfach aber auch langweilig wie wenn man sich daten anderer hollt und die rute nur runter lässt und schon hat man seinen fisch...

mfg


----------



## Funker Hornsbee (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln um Fehmarn   Hotspots*

Die Langeland I ist ein prima Schiff, auf dem es mir über rd. 20 Jahre verteilt immer wieder gut gefallen hat.

Ich bin schon deshalb auf die Langeland I gut zu sprechen, weil ich darauf mein bestes Ostsee-Tagesergebnis überhaupt (unter Mitbewertung einer großen Zahl von Mehrtagestouren) erzielt habe, leider schon im Juni 1994 passiert und somit lange her.

Die nähere Umgebung Fehmarns sucht die Langeland I
allerdings meines Wissens nie auf. Ich meine, Heimathafen war immer Laboe, und wenn man von dort lange Anfahrten und kurze Angelzeiten in Kauf nehmen will, wird meiner Erfahrung nach zur Südspitze Langelands oder noch weiter westlich gefahren. Wenn sich die Laboer Kapitäne darauf einlassen, wissen sie aber auch, was sie tun.


----------



## Tealy (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln um Fehmarn   Hotspots*

Hallo, dein Beitrag ist nicht schlecht. Aber eins hab ich daran doch auszusetzten ohne das auch ich es böse meine. |kopfkrat Ich bin schon seit einigen Jahren öfter mit einem Kutter mit gewesen von Heiligenhafen.  Nun habe ich seit 5 Jahren selber einen SBS-See und bin auch schon einmal bei der Sargas Bank und Staberkuk gewesen, aber ich meine nen ganzen Tag 3 Dorsche von ne größe bis max 40cm ist nicht der bringer. |motz: Ach ja, wir haben mit 4 Mann geangelt. Mit der Erfahrung selber machen ist das kein ding. Angelschein hab ich seid 12 Jahren, geangelt in Ostsee, Norwegen (Tondheim) :vik:, Schweden ( Inland) und natürlich meine heimischen Gewässer.Mit dem selber erkunden  in der Ostseeist es bei mir für einen Tag schwieriger als bei dir. Ich komme aus rund 350km entfernung und kann nicht wie du evt., der an der See wohnt, problemlos aussuchen wann ich wieder mal die See erkunde. Deswegen frage ich nach Infos. Das natürlich das Wetter, Tageszeitpunkt und auch die Tage selbst ne rolle spielen kommt mir in den Sinn. Dazu werden die fänge ja sowieso stetig weniger in der Ostsee. Deswegen will ich es jetzt mal im Februar versuchen wenn der Winterdorsch da ist.#6

Gruß





michahl schrieb:


> moin, angeln hat auch viel mit eigenen erfahrungen und vor allem erfahrungen machen zu tun!
> ich glaube kaum das dir irgendwer seine hotspots und vor allem nicht mit genauen gps daten nennt!
> mach deine erfahrungen doch einfach selbst und beschäftige dich mal sekbst mit dem thema,dem gewässer etc...
> is nicht böse gemeint aber es nervt mich wenn sich so einige hier sich das so einfach machen und von anderen evtl. selbst schwer erkundeten hotspots die daten holen wollen! machs dir nicht so einfach, sonst kannst auch mit der rute zum markt gehen und ziehst dir deinen fisch vonner theke, is genauso einfach aber auch langweilig wie wenn man sich daten anderer hollt und die rute nur runter lässt und schon hat man seinen fisch...
> ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln um Fehmarn   Hotspots*

Moin!

Die Standplätze der Fische ändern sich ständig. Wetter, Strömung, Temperatur und Futter bestimmen diese jeden Tag neu. Somit ist es nicht leicht sich wirklich Hotspots zu entwickeln. Der Punkt der heute klasse ist kann morgen schon wieder eine Flop sein.

Ich würde Dir empfehlen Dir ein paar Tieftauchende Wobbler (z.B. Rapala Deep Tail Dancer, oder Reef Runner DD) ein zu packen und erstmal damit zu schleppen. Wenn Ihr einen Biss bekommt fahrt Ihr die Stelle nochmal an und sollte es wieder rappeln könnt Ihr die Stelle mal mit Pilkern und Gufis beackern. Wenn sich nach 10-20 Min kein Fisch an den Pilkern vergriffen hat geht es weiter.


----------



## Tealy (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln um Fehmarn   Hotspots*

Hallo, danke für den Tipp, ist ne gute Idee, vllt dann mal am besten die Kanten abfahren und auf gutes hoffen. Immerhin hat das Boot was wir haben auch nen Plotter und Echolot. Damit sollte man je wenigstens den Fisch finden.|kopfkrat Ist dann nur noch zu hoffen das er auch hungrig ist.  :q

Gruß



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Die Standplätze der Fische ändern sich ständig. Wetter, Strömung, Temperatur und Futter bestimmen diese jeden Tag neu. Somit ist es nicht leicht sich wirklich Hotspots zu entwickeln. Der Punkt der heute klasse ist kann morgen schon wieder eine Flop sein.
> 
> Ich würde Dir empfehlen Dir ein paar Tieftauchende Wobbler (z.B. Rapala Deep Tail Dancer, oder Reef Runner DD) ein zu packen und erstmal damit zu schleppen. Wenn Ihr einen Biss bekommt fahrt Ihr die Stelle nochmal an und sollte es wieder rappeln könnt Ihr die Stelle mal mit Pilkern und Gufis beackern. Wenn sich nach 10-20 Min kein Fisch an den Pilkern vergriffen hat geht es weiter.


----------



## Samdeek (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln um Fehmarn   Hotspots*

Hi Tealy, ich fahre zwar nur "250" km Lange fahre ich noch nicht aber ich habe das anders gemacht.
Fahr erstmal immer nur einen ort an ( lern dein revier kennen) ich fahr z.b. nach Kühlungsborn.
Dann schau dich mal um wo die anderen hinfahren!
So hab ich schon mal die ungefähren daten gehabt.
Dann such die ecke inder die boote stehen ab schau erstmal nur was auf dem echolot los ist und speicher dir makante stellen ab und fahre sie dann später an!
Wenn dann nichts nach 15 minuten geht ab an die nächste stelle.
irgendwann hast dann deine spots wo meistens was geht!


----------



## astacus (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln um Fehmarn   Hotspots*

Habt ihr nur gepilkt in dieser Gegend? Meiner Erfahrung nach ist das zu passiv. Ich selbst fische ausschließlich mit der Spinnrute in die Andrift. Als Köder verwende ich Blinker bis 25gr. Ordentlich rausfeuern,  Blinker auf den Grund sinken und zum Boot zupfen.

Grüße
Astacus



Tealy schrieb:


> Hallo, dein Beitrag ist nicht schlecht. Aber eins hab ich daran doch auszusetzten ohne das auch ich es böse meine. |kopfkrat Ich bin schon seit einigen Jahren öfter mit einem Kutter mit gewesen von Heiligenhafen. Nun habe ich seit 5 Jahren selber einen SBS-See und bin auch schon einmal bei der Sargas Bank und Staberkuk gewesen, aber ich meine nen ganzen Tag 3 Dorsche von ne größe bis max 40cm ist nicht der bringer. |motz: Ach ja, wir haben mit 4 Mann geangelt. Mit der Erfahrung selber machen ist das kein ding. Angelschein hab ich seid 12 Jahren, geangelt in Ostsee, Norwegen (Tondheim) :vik:, Schweden ( Inland) und natürlich meine heimischen Gewässer.Mit dem selber erkunden in der Ostseeist es bei mir für einen Tag schwieriger als bei dir. Ich komme aus rund 350km entfernung und kann nicht wie du evt., der an der See wohnt, problemlos aussuchen wann ich wieder mal die See erkunde. Deswegen frage ich nach Infos. Das natürlich das Wetter, Tageszeitpunkt und auch die Tage selbst ne rolle spielen kommt mir in den Sinn. Dazu werden die fänge ja sowieso stetig weniger in der Ostsee. Deswegen will ich es jetzt mal im Februar versuchen wenn der Winterdorsch da ist.#6
> 
> Gruß


----------



## thomas19 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln um Fehmarn   Hotspots*

Hallo erstmal,
man sollte die Erwartungen rund um Fehmarn nicht zu hoch ansetzen, dieses Seegebiet wird sehr stark befischt, mit Schleppnetzen meine ich jetzt. Im Hafen von HH stehen die Touris Schlange(Fischbrötchen mit Dorsch- o. Schollenfilet für 4,50€) als ich das letzte mal dort war, so was fordert natürlich seinen Tribut. Beide Male als ich von HH rausgefahren bin, "fing" ein Angler eine Utensilie von Schleppnetzfischern. Deshalb ist für mich dieses Seegebiet nur Ausweichrevier, wenn in Wismar o. Warnemünde nichts mehr zu buchen ist. Und denk dran, nicht die dicken Dorschmuttis rausangeln, einige Boardis mögen das überhaupt nicht. Also vom 10.2.-5.4. ungefähr nicht tiefer als auf 19m angeln.
mfG
thomas19


----------



## offense80 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln um Fehmarn   Hotspots*



Tealy schrieb:


> ........ Dazu werden die fänge ja sowieso stetig weniger in der Ostsee. Deswegen will ich es jetzt mal im Februar versuchen wenn der Winterdorsch da ist.#6
> 
> Gruß



 Das es weniger geworden sind kommt vielleicht auch deswegen, weil es immer noch zu viele Leute gibt, die zu dieser Jahreszeit zum (Laich)Dorsch angeln fahren......


----------



## mattes (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln um Fehmarn   Hotspots*

Also wenn die Touristen den ganzen Dorsch und Schollen essen sollen , der in HH angelandet wird dann bekommen die aber ein Parkplatzproblem . Und das Laichdorschgesülze nimmt hier langsam grausame Formen an .


----------



## Carptigers (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln um Fehmarn   Hotspots*

Danke Mattes, dieses blöde Geschwätz geht einem echt auf den Keks!


----------



## offense80 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln um Fehmarn   Hotspots*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Danke Mattes, dieses blöde Geschwätz geht einem echt auf den Keks!



  Sagen dieselben, die als erstes rumheulen wenn die Fänge wieder ausbleiben. Aber nett, wie man von euch dann gleich angemacht wird. Ihr seid echt die Größen


----------



## mattes (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln um Fehmarn   Hotspots*

Erstmal heule ich nicht rum , sondern habe von der ganzen Sache bestimmt mehr Ahnung als die meisten die hier schreiben und ganz nebenbei : Ich war 14 Jahre auf`m Angelkutter beschäftigt.


----------



## elbetaler (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln um Fehmarn   Hotspots*

Hallo, hallo - bleibt doch sachlich.

Aber das ist ja interessant. Wenn Du so eine lange Zeit auf einem Kutter beschäftigt warst (?), dann hast Du ja einiges erlebt! Das alle anderen, und insbesondere die Sportfreunde, welche eben nicht mit den Wölfen heulen und gegen das oft gezielte Laichdorschangeln sind, keine Ahnung haben sollen - wie meinst Du das?
Ist es etwa ein stummer Schrei deinerseits, willst was loswerden, was Dir seitdem auf der Seele brennt? Nur zu, gib Dir einen Ruck! Gekündigt werden kannst ja nicht mehr.
Und wenn Du Deine Weisheiten hier nicht zum Besten geben willst, dann sprich doch vorab mal über PN mit einem unserer Moderatoren. Eventuell darf man da auch nicht weiter nachbohren.

Übrigens gehöre ich zu der "Ich gönne Jedem seinen Fisch" - Fraktion, weiß aber auch, das Erfolg und Misserfolg von unzähligen Faktoren beim Angeln abhängen. Wenn aber kein Fisch da ist, helfen auch die tollsten Erfahrungen und Gerätschaften nicht weiter. Im Hinblick auf die Dorschbestände kann ich mich nur wiederholen:
Wenn wir auch zukünftig noch Leos fangen wollen, muss sich einiges ändern, z.B.: Verbesserung der meeresbiologischen Forschung (mehr Mittel zur Verfügung stellen vom Bund), die konsequente Einführung einer Schonzeit für den Dorsch und zwar für Angler und Fischer gleichermaßen.
Selbst dann würden noch viele Fragezeichen bleiben. Stimmt der Salzgehalt? Temperatur und Strömungen? Wie viele Larven und Jungfische werden von Sprotten, Heringen, Makrelen, Plattfischen usw. gefressen?
Es ist ein komplexes Thema. Der Waidmann sagt "Hege und Pflege". Das gilt auch für das Angeln. Gewässerpflege und der verantwortungsvolle Umgang mit den Kreaturen in der umgebenen Natur sollte unser aller Anliegen sein.

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## elbetaler (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln um Fehmarn   Hotspots*

Kleiner Zusatz zum eigentlichen Thema.
@Tealy, ich habe dort um die Insel schon so einiges ausbaldowert, muss allerdings Torsk zustimmen, dass es keine Garantie auf Superplätze gibt!
Hier wurden schon richtig gute Tipps gegeben, Du musst es nun auch so verstehen und umsetzen. Suche Dir ein vielversprechendes Revier aus und fahre es vor allem langsam ab. Finde heraus, wo Strukturen am Grund vorhanden sind (Steine, Kraut) und achte auf die Häufigkeit der Fischanzeigen. Schlangenlinien fahren, verschiedene Tiefenbereiche abfahren, mit dem erwähnten Wobbler bringt das vielleicht beim Suchen noch richtig Spass!

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## mattes (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln um Fehmarn   Hotspots*

Es geht mir natürlich auf den Keks , wenn hie jemand fragt wie die Fischerei zur Zeit ist und er bekommt als erstes Thema Laichdorsch um die Ohren gehauen .Und wenn man dann noch Zeit und Tiefenangaben liest , dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein .Als wenn man keine Laichdorsche unter 19m fängt . 
Ob die Angler nun LD fangen oder nicht wird sich im Bestand nicht bemerkbar machen .Dafür langt schon alleine Anzahl der Angelkutter nicht . Schaut euch doch mal um was es noch an Schiffen gibt und  mal auf eine Bestandliste anfang der 80er . Auch die Berufsfischer sind weniger geworden , dafür aber wesentlich effektiver , moderne Netze , neue Methoden , Elektronik usw. Heute ist es doch so sollte der Fisch irgendwo konzentrierter stehen ist die Fotte vor Ort . Da können die Angler so lange verzichten wie sie wollen dadurch wird der Bestand nicht größer und der Verzicht bringt die Angelkutter in eine gefährliche Lage : immer mehr Auflagen von der SeeBG , Brennstoffkosten , dadurch natürlich Anhebung des Fahrpreises usw.


----------



## mattes (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln um Fehmarn   Hotspots*

Zum Thema Laichdorsch , einer  meiner besten Tage war auf ein paar Steinen 16m  tief , dicke Anzeige auf dem Lot und von vorne bis hinten krumme ruten , diese Fische waren jedenfalls nicht in dänischen Stellnetzen . Das sind die Netze wo eure Laichmuttis landen wenn nicht im Schleppnetz .


----------



## offense80 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln um Fehmarn   Hotspots*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Hallo, hallo - bleibt doch sachlich.
> 
> Aber das ist ja interessant. Wenn Du so eine lange Zeit auf einem Kutter beschäftigt warst (?), dann hast Du ja einiges erlebt! Das alle anderen, und insbesondere die Sportfreunde, welche eben nicht mit den Wölfen heulen und gegen das oft gezielte Laichdorschangeln sind, keine Ahnung haben sollen - wie meinst Du das?
> Ist es etwa ein stummer Schrei deinerseits, willst was loswerden, was Dir seitdem auf der Seele brennt? Nur zu, gib Dir einen Ruck! Gekündigt werden kannst ja nicht mehr.
> ...


 
|good:|good:


----------

